# Any law against exercising dangerous dogs-Rothweilers, Pit bulls, etc, in public??



## Concert (29 Oct 2009)

Can anyone tell me if there is any law against people exercising dangerous dogs i.e.  Rothweilers, Pit bulls, Alsations etc in Public places.  

We are very lucky in that we live very close to one of the countries racecourses which allows people (after 1 each day) to walk around the course.  

Over the past few years there have been a few attacks on dogs and people by these dogs, including on myself, which has left me afraid to walk there unless I am accompanied.  

Lately have noticed more and more of these dogs being exercised there without a muzzle, or even a leash would be some help.  

I have phoned the racecourse about this but they say its public property which it is as there is a sign to say that people who walk do so at their own risk.  

I think it's only a matter of time before there is a serious incident unless these dogs are muzzled or kept out.  

Can anyone advise if anything can be done?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

Read the Control of Dogs Act.

Ring your local Garda and your local Dog Warden. The Gardai will tell you that there is a vagueness about the meaning of the expression "under effective control". 

In my experience, they will do nothing about it. But you will have a great story for the Star when a dog does savage someone. 

Or get onto your politicians and try to get these dogs banned as I believe that they are in the UK.

Brendan


----------



## RIAD_BSC (29 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*



Brendan said:


> Read the Control of Dogs Act.
> 
> Ring your local Garda and your local Dog Warden. The Gardai will tell you that there is a vagueness about the meaning of the expression "under effective control".
> 
> ...


 

What good would banning particular breeds of dog do?


----------



## Concert (29 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

I think banning these dogs would be a great help but at least if owners of these dogs were more responsible towards others people like myself would feel more at ease when out walking in these places.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

Just wondering does the noise from a personal alarm hurt dogs ears and possibly keep them away from you?  Might be worth your while, for the moment, to check this out and maybe carry one with you.  As much as I love dogs some of those big guys can be quite frightening.  

A friends red setter thinks nothing of jumping up and putting his two paws on my shoulders while slobbering all over the place   He's harmless though and just very friendly.


----------



## helllohello (29 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

[broken link removed]
i have an akita and he has to have a muzzle and on a lead when in a public place.
the above link will give you the full list and regulations regarding dogs in public.


----------



## Rois (29 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

Apart from the specific dogs listed under the Control of Dogs Act, I think any dog which is likely to cause a nuisance or worse in public should be kept on a lead. 

I have 3 labradors, and while 2 of them are totally controllable off the lead, the third one isn't 100% reliable.  I would never consider taking her out in public without a lead. It's not that she is viscious (far from it), she is just so overly-friendly that she will jump up to greet everyone she meets.


----------



## g1g (29 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

do all dogs not need to be on a lead while in public place? I thought that was the law. I have reminded people of this before especially in our estate where one particular man (who is not from the estate) thinks it is ok to walk his red setter through the estate without a lead. Generally you see the dog at least 3 minutes before the owner and I don't know how a child hasn't been knocked over by him yet.


----------



## mathepac (30 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*



g1g said:


> do all dogs not need to be on a lead while in public place? ...





Brendan said:


> ... The Gardai will tell you that there is a vagueness about the meaning of the expression "under effective control...


Its a matter of interpretation.


----------



## add27 (31 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

Hi,

We are hoping to get an American Akita next couple of months.  The  control of dogs act states the Japanese Akita, not the American, or is that covered by 

"These dogs (or strains and crosses of them) must be muzzled whenever they are in a public place"?

Do you get much reaction from people or other dog walkers when they see your Akita with a muzzle?

Thanks.


----------



## helllohello (31 Oct 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

I walk him mostly in the country, but would never let him off his lead. there is a few of them in our area,and they are all muzzeled when walking. he is about 12 stone weight, as gentle as a baby  and very rarely barks.  he did attract a lot of attention when he was a pup.


----------



## add27 (1 Nov 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

Does it bother you to see owners of other restricted dogs out and about a muzzle? There was a guy in Portlaoise today, with a large Rottweiler, without a muzzles, though appeared to be under good control.

Has anyone every had ther restricted dog reported for not having a muzzle in public? What happened?

I am not proposing that I will bring a dog out in public that may be a danger to others, but want to hear others owners experince and comments.

cheers,


----------



## JamesGG (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

I find it annoying the way certain breeds are "dangerous", its the way the dog is brought up looked after and so on. There are a lot of gentle giants out there, and killer jack russels. I think all dogs should be on a lead in public though and under proper control.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*



JamesGG said:


> I find it annoying the way certain breeds are "dangerous", its the way the dog is brought up looked after and so on. There are a lot of gentle giants out there, and killer jack russels. I think all dogs should be on a lead in public though and under proper control.


 
I both agree and disagree with this comment, while I believe that its the owner who is responsible for the dogs behaviour, it is also true that certain breeds have been bred for aggression/guard dog purposes and will have a tempermant more naturally disposed to dominance.

There are definitely plenty of gentle giants out there and Ive encountered many vicious jack russels (although in my area the tiny Yorkie is king and there are a number of seriously killer ones!!), but unfortunately no one tests the owner to see are they capable of handling a large dog and idiots often get their hands on a large breed, have no idea how to control the animal and end up with a dominant (and possibly aggressive) dog simply because they havent a clue how to handle the dog.

Just last week I witnessed a group of 3 young lads from a local 'rough' area approaching with a large rottweiller on a lead, the guy holding the lead had no control over the dog. The dog wasnt displaying any worrying behaviour but he was simply going wherever he wanted and dragging the handler along with him. So whats going to happen if the dog decided to snarl at someone? Clearly the handler had zero control, the dog was the pack leader and knew it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

I think that the other problem is that dogs are unpredictable. This is not a problem for most dogs, but it a huge problem for aggressive dogs.

After a Pit Bull savages a young child,even the owner's child, you will often hear the owner saying that this was totally out of character for the dog who had never shown any signs of aggression. 

I pulled a dog off a sheep on the path from Bray to Greystones. And when the owners eventually strolled onto the scene, they showed no concern at all. They were quite happy to let their dog wander well ahead of them. Normal dogs seem to attack sheep as part of their nature.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Nov 2009)

*Re: Walking dogs in public places*

I agree Brendan.
In most cases of an attack (even on the owners child) one will read that the dog was normally fine etc...but also that the owners were not present - how a dog behaves in the prescence of its owner may be vastly different to how a dog behaves when it is unsupervised. If the owners are indeed the pack leaders one may find that in the abscence of a pack leader the dog decided its in charge and the results are entirely unpredictable.

Re the dog attacking a sheep - in nature if another animal shows fear it will fuel any natural aggression and engage the prey drive, even in the most placid of dogs.

I was recently attacked by a dog on a walk up the mountains, the owners were sitting by the side of a walking trail having a rest, dog at their feet. I could tell from a distance that the dogs body language was not good - he was guarding the owners. As I walked by the dog pounced from seated position into full blown snarling, barking, making runs at me. Neither owner moved, just causally said 'oh its fine, he likes to play guard dog'. I know how to behave in the face of aggression from a dog so I did not fuel the situation, but the situation could easily have escalated had I showed either fear or anger and it was clear that the owners were used to the dog behaving this way and did nothing to correct it. I was absolutely livid but could not berate the owners as this would have escalated the dogs aggression further.


----------



## Marathon Man (24 Nov 2009)

*Re: Any law against exercising dangerous dogs-Rothweilers, Pit bulls, etc, in public?*

Laws on Control of Dogs:

Control of Dogs Act 
Control of Dogs Act 1991 



Brendan said:


> Ring your local Garda and your local Dog Warden.


Your first port of call, after the dog owner/controller(?)



Brendan said:


> The Gardai will tell you that there is a vagueness about the meaning of the expression "under effective control".


In my experience most Gardai haven't a clue as to current dog legislation. The courts have decided that "effective control", in a public place, means being on a lead at all times. wrt public place, the high court has decided that a "public place" means any area into which the public is invited or permitted (this came from a ruling on an rta in (I think), a Co-op gated compound.)

OP, you can do a few things. I've no idea how successful you will be but they're worth a try. 
1 Contact your local dog warden - ideally make a written complaint - and give him the time and location.
2 Note the reg numbers of cars they get into (just for the regulars, with restricted breeds) and make a complaint to both Gardai and Dog Warden.

From my experience, once dog owners feel that they can release their dogs without lead, or muzzle, then word gets round among owners and the place is inundated with uncontrolled dogs.

I regularly frequent a public walk here in Cork where, in a two mile stretch, I'll come across between 20 and 40 dogs; at most 25% will be on a lead and there will be at least one restricted breed running free. In several years, I've only ever seen one restricted breed with a muzzle. In contrast, I sometimes frequent a park in Dublin, where park wardens regularly patrol on bicycles and, in the last 2 or 3 times there, have only seen 1 dog not on a lead.


----------



## bond-007 (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Any law against exercising dangerous dogs-Rothweilers, Pit bulls, etc, in public?*

You can buy a tiger and walk it down the street and there is absolutely nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Nov 2009)

*Re: Any law against exercising dangerous dogs-Rothweilers, Pit bulls, etc, in public?*

Hi bond

Under CITES it's not allowed to import most exotic animals.

If it was born and reared in Ireland, it would be ok though.

Brendan


----------



## damson (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Any law against exercising dangerous dogs-Rothweilers, Pit bulls, etc, in public?*



Brendan said:


> Under CITES it's not allowed to import most exotic animals.
> If it was born and reared in Ireland, it would be ok though.


But where would you find a Celtic tiger these days?


----------



## bond-007 (26 Nov 2009)

*Re: Any law against exercising dangerous dogs-Rothweilers, Pit bulls, etc, in public?*



Brendan said:


> Hi bond
> 
> Under CITES it's not allowed to import most exotic animals.
> 
> ...



If you have CITIES paperwork for the tiger there is no issue. There are a few tigers in private hands in Ireland. I has an extensive collection of exotic animals and knows a good few in the trade. 

I had a Garda ask me once at home if I had a licence for the iguanas. I was smart in answering him saying they only needed a licence if they wanted to drive or own a television.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Nov 2009)

*Re: Any law against exercising dangerous dogs-Rothweilers, Pit bulls, etc, in public?*



bond-007 said:


> There are a few tigers in private hands in Ireland.


 
The question I have to ask here is - why?
Why would a private individual want to own a tiger? Shouldnt a tiger be out in the wild doing what tigers do and interacting with other tigers? Is it not the height of cruelty to just keep one for pleasure? Or are they being kept for research and breeding purposes?


----------

